# rabbits



## shaunrudd (Jul 18, 2013)

hello new to pet forum so not sure of correct rules yet but hopefully someone can help me... i have to baby rabbits one a male lop rabbit 9 weeks old and a female white rabbit the ones were the ears are normally always up and shes 8weeks old apparantly but i feel shes about 6 7 weeks cos shes tiny compared to male,anyway my question is the females right ear has all of a sudden started flopping but the left one stays up its been like this now for 3 days could there be a problem shes still up and about not moping about.both rabbits live in same cage and are out all the time


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Buns ears can be all over the place when they are babies.

More of a concern is how are you going to manage an entire male and female rabbit in the same cage?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you need to seperate the male and female now before she becomes pregnant, being pregnant at such a young age can lead to many complications which can be fatal for rabbits, also if you wish to breed you need to know the genetics of both adult rabbits, which it doesnt sound like you do, to ensure the kits are all healthy with no genetic complications

they should be seperated for now, and reintroduced once both ave been neutered and spayed

ears being up or lopped are all down to the crown width, i would imagine your girl is probably a lop x as she ages her ears will settle, be it they both lop or one stays up and one goes down


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My bunny head one ear up one down -very cute!!!
Like mentioned previously -I know you think they are still babies but they are nt far off if having babies on their own!
You need to have boy separated from girl and have him castrated (boys can be castrated earlier than girl can be spayed).
I believe is 5 months for girls and 4 months for boy (somebody may say 3 months but my baby bunny is 3.5 months and he is still tiny so I won't have him done yet-but he doesn't have female bunny for company.when I picked him up i wanted take his sister but rspca said I would have to separate the straigh away -and they have been 8 weeks than)!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

It won't be a problem - some ears lop over later - and some buns just have the most amazing, expressive aeroplane ears!! 

Do give some thought as to how you are going to keep them, as you can't keep them together intact.

If you have them spayed/neutered once they are old enough, you will be able to bond them together, and they will hopefully be lifelong companions.

You can have him neutered as soon as his bits drop. she will need to be older.

Unspayed females are at very high risk of uterine cancer.


----------

